# Fingertip remover version 3 works as it should



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Yep, just touched the blade with my fingertip, didn't even know I hit it. I was positioning some molding in the cutter, and needed to bump it a fraction. Working on your knees not being able to see what you are doing is not great. anyway, I apparently hit the blade and removed the nail and cut deeply into the bed. So now I have matching thumbs. My other thumb finally started growing a normal nail after 21 years, and now I have a new one.
Damn stupid on my part. I sharpened that blade real well… real well… That's what it looks like after the 2nd wrap, and it seems like it's slowed down. I imagine if just hitting it is sharp, imagine if I moved the cutter across.

So what is this tool… it's a framers guillotine. It's used to take slight slivers off of a frame. Perfect for use in the bedroom to cut the molding to size for my bathroom remodel.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Ouch!!!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I would use it on a fine cigar to celebrate living to tell this riveting tale.


----------

